
Show HN: Asteroid, an alternative js client for Meteor - pscanf
https://github.com/mondora/asteroid/
======
pscanf
Project developer here.

The library is not new, it's actually been around for almost two years, but
I've just pushed 2.0.0 and realised I never did a Show HN on it before.

In the past few weeks I've seen a lot of talk around Meteor (spawned in part
by Sacha's posts[1][2] on the state of the framework), so I thought to share
what is my practical take on it.

I never liked Meteor too much as a full-stack framework, but I found it
fantastic as a real-time API server, a fully open source alternative to
services like Firebase. In this regard, Asteroid is basically a js sdk for
Meteor.

At my current company we've been using Asteroid in production in several
projects, so I'd say its functionalities and utility have been battle tested.
:-) Feel free to play around with it and ask questions!

[1] [https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/the-state-of-meteor-
part...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/the-state-of-meteor-part-1-what-
went-wrong/)

[2] [https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/the-state-of-meteor-
part...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/the-state-of-meteor-part-2-what-
happens-next/)

~~~
floydprice
Thanks for developing this library, I have used it on several projects and
really can't say anything bad about it... It just works!

~~~
pscanf
:-) You're very welcome!

